# LIVINGSTON'S OUTBOARD REBUILDS & REPAIR



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

OUTBOARD MECHANIC 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED* (PENSACOLA/CANTONMENT) 





I am a certified outboard mechanic that can make house calls! I guarantee 100% satisfaction. I am the most affordable and competitively priced outboard mechanic . I have limited overhead, so this means big savings for you! I may be mobile, but I can still get parts at discounted prices just like the big shops and I pass those savings on to you with my work. 



If you are buying a boat, let's check the motor to insure a worthwhile investment. If you have a boat that is storage, why not get it ready now for the warm weather. Even if you have a old boat in the driveway that doesn't run, let's get it going! Please call and set up an appointment today! 



For more information, visit the website. WWW.LIVINGSTONOUTBOARDS.COM 



DISCOUNT: FOR EVERY 2 HOURS GET A 1/2 HOUR OFF. 



Shane Livingston 

cell 850-375-0435


----------

